# Please Pray for Lady



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor, poor Lady is really sick with a mild case of HGE. This is my first experience with HGE and what a scary disease it is. Lady went from feeling fine to having explosive bloody diarrhea (sorry for being so gross) in a matter of hours. I rushed her to the vet immediately so we caught it before it became severe.

She didn't have to be hospitalized, thank heavens. I've done subq fluids before so I am doing them here. She's got several medications, including an antibiotic, and she is starting to feel a little better. She just ate a little rice and chicken and seems to be feeling much better.

Please keep my baby in your prayers. Everything is so serious with her at her age and with all her health issues.

For those of you who don't know what HGE is, here is a little information. Toy breed dogs are prone to it and it can be fatal, so it's important to know the symptoms and get to your vet asap.

http://www.sniksnak.com/doghealth/hge.html


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

rayer: I pray that she recovers quickly rayer: get well soon Lady :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Of course I am praying for our precious little Lady.

Marj ~ You, and Lady, mean more to me, than you will ever know.

I am praying like crazy. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 


:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

We love you, dearly.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no!! i'll keep your sweet Lady in my thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Marj, I'm so sorry that Lady is so ill. Praying furiously that she gets better very quickly. Thanks for taking the time to post the link. rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I keep Lady in my prayers every night, glad she is feeling better.

Cathy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohh dear. poor lady...and poor you. i wish her a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

*Praying for a lightning speed recovery*
rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Heartfelt prayers to both you and Lady... :grouphug: :grouphug: 0x0x0x0 N & P & P


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this Marj! My thoughts and prayers are with you and Lady! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No!!! ... poor little Lady! You KNOW the prayers are being rushed to God's ears that Lady recovers quickly and fully!

God Bless her...She couldn't be in better hands to get her thru this!

Please keep us posted!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Lady will be in my thoughts, Marj. Thank you for the link to the information. You are such a great Malt Mom. Good luck! Hopefully, she will mend quickly!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Lady will be in my prayers as will you Marj. rayer: :grouphug: Please keep us updated.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Praying for Lady and you too Marj rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry Lady is so sick........praying that she get better with the meds that the vet gave her!!!!! I know you love her dearly!!!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Marj when I saw the topic title my heart sank. Please know that you and Lady both are in my thoughts and prayers. She could not be in better hands than with you. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

Lady is in our prayers,


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Marj, I know how scarey this is, my heart is breaking for you, it's soooo hard watching them ill.

Heavenly Father I lift up my friend Marj, Lord I ask that you would calm her and give her rest, I ask Lord that you would touch sweet Lady. She has been fighting health problems for many years, Lord I ask that she would eat well and she would become strong again. Lord if it be possible would you heal her. I ask this all in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Marj, I am so sorry Lady is ill. I'm glad to hear though that she is responding well to the treatment and is improving. I hope she continues to improve and gets well soon.


[attachment=37697:droopyflower.gif]


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

for lady .


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

we are praying for you and lady.

Thank you for taking the time to post the link about HGE.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Praying for Lady that she recovers quickly. Thankyou for the information about HGE Wimpy my first dog had it never knew what it was at the time.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

So sorry about this Marg, Lady is at the top of my prayer list. :bysmilie:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Prayers are on speed dial for both you and Lady. I agree with everyone else though, that Lady couldn't be in better hands then your hands, Marj.

With your dedication, love, patience and expertise she will get better quickly. Love and prayers sent your way.

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness! that poor baby! She is in my prayers!!! You are both in my prayers ((HUGS))

My mom's little male had this about a year ago, it was the SCARIEST thing we've ever dealt with. Took about a week of intensive tlc at my house but he pulled through.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

MarJ I send my prayers your way for your little lady. She's so sweet. And she's got a great mommy looking after her. I hope she feels better real soon and you take care also. I know you have the move etc. so hang in there and keep us posted. Sending rayer:'s and :grouphug: 's your way.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lots of prayers for dear, dear Lady. She's such a lucky baby to have you, Marj.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Marj, Lady will be in my prayers tonight ((hugs))*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes!

Lady is doing pretty well. She ate a little more and had no more of that awful diarrhea, but there is still a little blood oozing out. 

This is just the scariest thing to go through. It happened so fast and there was so much blood. I was sure she'd need a transfusion.

She is such an amazing patient. She is so good and cooperative. If her packed cell volume had been two points higher she would have been diagnosed with severe HGE and she would have had to be hospitalized. I am so glad I got to bring her home.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

i am glad that she is better.

hugs to you both.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: Oh Marj, i'm so sorry to hear Lady is ill. Please know that you and Lady are in my prayers. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I just saw this post!! Marj that must have been so scary!! I'm glad you have each other and know just what to do. May this run it's course in the next couple of days and hope she is back to normal. Saying a little prayer for one of our elderly. rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Marj,

Glad to hear Lady is doing better. I will absolutely keep her and you in my thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

sending prayers for lady and for you marj... rayer: rayer: rayer:


**glad she's doing a little better**


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Poor Lady! I'm sending you good thoughts and many prayers.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm glad Lady is home with you, she is getting the best care & love available!!

Get better soon little Lady! :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad she is doing better. I will keep praying for her. Please keep us posted.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so sorry Marj.
I pray she gets better soon and fast. I am happy she is home and im sure more comfortable.
Sending best wishes and strong prayers to you both :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers & hugs for you and Lady.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: :grouphug: MARJ I PRAY THAT MISS LADY IS FEELING BETTER TODAY.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Glad to hear Lady is doing better... I was nervous when i first saw this thread this morning... (scared to open it!)..  
Lady is in my prayers rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Marj I just read this and I am glad to hear Lady is doing better! How scary. :grouphug: I will keep Lady in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: Hope Lady is doing better. I'm glad you caught it quickly.

Leslie


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Poor Sweet Lady! Praying.... rayer: rayer: rayer: for a fast recovery.

Love and Peace

*If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. Now put the foundations under them. *
_Henry David Thoreau _


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Marj, I am so sorry to hear this. I've already said a prayer for her, and rest assured that the both of you will continue to be in my prayers. 

Give sweet Lady a gentle hug for me. God bless you both. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in to see how our little Lady is doing today.... praying things are going well!!!


----------



## finnschick (Apr 22, 2008)

Orville & I wish Lady a very speedy recovery.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Lady is sick, but I'm glad to see she is doing better now. :grouphug: Get well soon little Lady.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Marj I hope Lady is feeling better today. She is lucky to have you taking care of her.
Robin


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj, I am sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. I pray that Lady is feeling better. Warm wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Marj, I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope Lady is feeling better.
Give her a big hug from Lizzie. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thaks again for all your well wishes.

Miss Lady continues to do well on her bland diet so hopefully we've turned the corner on this. I can't believe how lucky we were that she only had a mild case. If this was mild, I can't imagine how scary full blown HGE is. My house looks like a murder scene with all the blood all over.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lady :bysmilie: Poor girl! I'll pray that she continues to do well on her diet. rayer:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, Marj, you are amazing for knowing what this was so quickly and your quick response & treatment. Once again Lady is in the best hands ever. I hope she's doing better today. Hugs & love :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Miss Lady is doing some better. I'll keep praying for both of you!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope Lady continues to get better. Give her a hug and kiss for all of us.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just read your post Marge , so sorry Miss Lady is so sick but am glad to see that she is doing better inyour loving care. Sending Hugs and prayers your way. :grouphug: rayer: Jill


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this, glad she is doing better today :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad to hear that the bland diet seems to be helping. Thanks for the update, Marj.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh no!!!! Poor little lady!!! I am so sorry to hear that she is sick. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: Sending you lots of hugs & prayers from me & Dini that she feels better real soon!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so happy to hear how well she's doing with this!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just read this! I have not been on the computer in days! Thank goodness Lady is doing better! My heart dropped when I saw this thread. I pray that Lady keeps feeling better each and every day! :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: - Hope Lady is 100% better very soon !!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marj I'm sending my prayers your way. Lady is a strong girl, she has been through sooooooo much in her life. I pray things only continue to get better.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear u caught it early. tell lady we r all thinking of her and hope she is on the mend soon! :grouphug:


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Wishing and praying rayer: for a speedy recovery :smcry: 
Lots of love
Linda, Snoop and Leah xx


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Saying extra prayers for you and Lady for a swift recovery! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying today shows even more improvement!!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Poor, poor Lady is really sick with a mild case of HGE. This is my first experience with HGE and what a scary disease it is. Lady went from feeling fine to having explosive bloody diarrhea (sorry for being so gross) in a matter of hours. I rushed her to the vet immediately so we caught it before it became severe.
> 
> She didn't have to be hospitalized, thank heavens. I've done subq fluids before so I am doing them here. She's got several medications, including an antibiotic, and she is starting to feel a little better. She just ate a little rice and chicken and seems to be feeling much better.
> 
> ...


 :grouphug: I am so sorry to hear this, I really do hope she is feeling better soon rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Any updates on Lady? :grouphug: I've been thinking of you both.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is doing really, really well. I guess I lucked out by rushing her to the vet so quickly.

Thanks everyone for your concerns!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Marj! I'm so worried...Lady always seems to take everything so hard because of her age and health. I hope and pray she'll pull through this quickly. Please give us an update soon, I'll check back later.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'll be praying for you and Lady. :grouphug: 

Oh Marj, I've been meaning to thank you for the bows. They are superb and looks so cute on coco. I can't believe how quickly I received it. Thank you so much!

Take care

Nina


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj, Your little "Energizer-Bunny" never ceases to amaze me! God love her she is a tough ole gal! So happy she is doing so well!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Marj, Your little "Energizer-Bunny" never ceases to amaze me! God love her she is a tough ole gal! So happy she is doing so well![/B]



Oh yes, our precious Lady IS the Energizer Bunny, huh. 

Gosh, we love her. :wub: 

She is so very special. My prayers are always with her.

Lovies Lady, bless your heart. You, too, Marj. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Sending our prayers to Lady and you


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

I haven't been on the forums in a long time and I'm so sorry to hear about Lady, but happy to hear that she is starting to feel a little better. I am keeping her in my prayers. Please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

So happy to hear lady's doing much better today! We'll just keep sending prayers your way. Big kiss to her! :grouphug: 's and a lot of rayer: 's


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, Marj,
Thank God Lady girl is feeling better. How are you holding up? Please give her a kiss from my girls.
xoxoxo


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope Lady feels better very soon.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so VERY sorry to hear about Lady. I wish her a swift recovery and oh goodness much better days. I certainly will say an extra prayer for her.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Marj, this is the first that I am seeing that Lady is ill. You are a great mommy and so helpful to everyone on SM. I know she is getting the best care and hope that she continues to improve. Sweet gentle kisses to her from us.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Lady is recovering well !


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am sorry to see what you and Lady have just gone through. I am so elated to see that Lady is doing so much better and just grateful that she was with you and you took her to the vet so quickly. Lady is one lucky fluff butt to have you!!!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

So glad to hear that Lady is doing better. We will continue to pray for her speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: OMG! I have been off for a couple of days and not on much for a month and look what I missed! Marj I hope Lady is better today and continues to improve quickly. Poor Lady! I'll remember her in my prayers. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

I'm praying that Miss Lady is doing much better today and that she isn't having more problems with the HGE.

I just saw this post (still trying to get caught up from the Cruise). Remember when I told you NOT to let anything important happen on SM while I was gone? Well -- this is the type of thing I had in mind.  

Seriously, isn't HGE just the scariest disease? Remember when Tilly had it last October? She was fine -- bouncing around and playing at 6:30 a.m. Looked like she had a tummy ache when I left for work at 7:30 a.m. and she was completely unable to even stand up by 1:00 p.m. and probably wouldn't have survived until I got home at 6:00 p.m. Thank goodness Jerry was there. As you may remember, she did have to spend the night in the ER Clinic and got to come home around 8:00 p.m. the following evening. Within 2-3 days after she got HGE, she was completely back to her old self.

Now, I know that Tilly was only about 16 months old at the time and healthy so, I know that this is even more serious for Miss Lady with her age and health issues. It just takes them down so quickly, but they also get better very quickly with the proper vet care. I'm so glad that you caught this early.

I know that some of the articles also talk about vomitting, but Tilly never had any vomitting -- but a lot of very bloody diahrrea that she dispersed all over. It was very messy.

I'm praying that our Miss Lady will be fine and that she is feeling much better today.

BTW -- aren't you supposed to be moving this coming weekend? 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Please give Lady hugs and kisses from her Auntie Lynn.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Marge I am praying for Lady. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I just saw this post and I hope she is doing better.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just to let everyone know Miss Lady is back to her old self! You would never know she'd been so ill.  

Please, please everyone read the link I posted in my first post so you know what symptoms to look for. This started with just a little tummy ache and a slightly loose stool in the morning. Four hours later it was pure blood and lots of it. This comes on so suddenly and can kill them pretty quickly.

Here is a picture of my sassy little Lady in her new Le Peteite Paw Boutique dress. Who would guess she'd been so sick just a few days ago?



[attachment=37747:icecream.jpg]


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Lady looks great. I'm so glad she is feeling better.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

YAY! So glad she's feeling all better - how scary!
Love you little Lady! Love the dress. Please give Lady a little snugglin' from me!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so glad to hear that little Miss Lady is feeling better. I just love her little dress. She is quiet the little fashion queen these days. Way to go Lady!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lady looks sooooooooooooooooooo cute in her new dress. :wub: 

So glad to hear that she's doing OK. As I mentioned in October when Tilly got HGE, it's very, very scary and the furbabies go down so quickly. It's unbelievable how fast this comes on them and quickly they go downhill.

The good news is that, with quick vet attention, they get well just as quickly. 

Please read the article that Marj posted. I had no previous experience or real knowledge of HGE until Tilly got it -- and I had been a breeder for almost 30 years. 

Thank goodness Marj got Miss Lady to the vet so quickly. :smheat:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

It must have been so frightening for her to be so sick but looking at her now you'd never know. Lady you look as fabulous as always!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*It is so good to hear Lady is doing better. She looks so beautiful in her dress, love it!*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Just to let everyone know Miss Lady is back to her old self! You would never know she'd been so ill.
> 
> Please, please everyone read the link I posted in my first post so you know what symptoms to look for. This started with just a little tummy ache and a slightly loose stool in the morning. Four hours later it was pure blood and lots of it. This comes on so suddenly and can kill them pretty quickly.
> 
> ...



Bless her heart!! Gawwwd, I love her :wub: 

You go girl. You are so very special to all of us. 

Marj ~ She looks fantastic. WOW!! What a hot little mama she is. B) 

Thank you for the, very important, updates. Yep, this scarey, indeed.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm sooooo glad to hear that she is all better! And she looks soooo adorable in that outfit!!!! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

So glad she is back to normal! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

So glad to hear that Lady is better, she is a doll :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So glad that she is better! She's a cutie in that dress! :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so happy to hear that sweet Lady is doing so well! :aktion033: And what a doll she is in her little dress! :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay Lady!! So glad you're feeling better sweetie!! :chili:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Kisses to you and Lady...Hugz too! We are so happy to see Lady looking so well!! YEAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! Marj, You are one in a million....as is Lady. x0x0x0 N :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin: Glad to hear she is feeling better.
Take Care.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Lady looks goregous in her new dress and bow!!! :wub: I love the ice cream fabric...I just order Maggie the pink ice cream dress from lpp boutique!!!

Glad to hear that Lady is feeling better!!! :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

So happy to see Miss Lady is on the mend and looking as pretty as ever in her new dress :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad Miss Lady is doing so much better. She looks wonderful.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm glad miss Lady is doing better :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It is just wonderful to hear that Lady is doing so much better~~~God Bless her!!!!.......and you too!!!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Glad to hear that Lady is feeling better!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: Bless your heart dear Lady, I'm so glad you are your self again! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!! I'm so glad to read your update, Marj. Sweet Miss Lady looks adorable. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Marj, I just signed on and saw the thread about Lady. My stomach had knots in it as I quickly read through all the posts. I am sooooooo glad Lady is feeling better.

My friend's chi was diagnosed with HGE in January. She would run from her mom and not want to be picked up. Did Lady do anything like that?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Lady is back in action!!!!

Go Lady, go Lady, go!!!
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just doing a bit of catch up this AM and soooooo happy to see our darlin Lady is doing so well... she looks ADORABLE!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

And our girl is back!.... :chili: :aktion033: Marj, what a roller coaster ride you've been on over the past several years! I think Miss Lady should be our poster child for recovering from everything she deals with.

Of course, it's all because you are so diligent in her care.....she's truly a lucky girl.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Marj I am soooooo glad that Miss Lady is back to normal. She looks great in her new dress. Thank you for the information and continued updates. :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear Lady is doing better.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Marj, I just signed on and saw the thread about Lady. My stomach had knots in it as I quickly read through all the posts. I am sooooooo glad Lady is feeling better.
> 
> My friend's chi was diagnosed with HGE in January. She would run from her mom and not want to be picked up. Did Lady do anything like that?[/B]


No, just the opposite. She acted like she does when she is about to have a seizure, she has to be right with me so she follows me constantly. I had what looked like strawberry jam from one end of my house to the other and as I tried to clean it up, she'd be right behind me making more. It was the first time in her life she wanted a bath. I had to put her in the sink every ten minutes or so and she would actually come to me when she needed to be washed.

The scary thing with HGE is that there is no warning. She acted like she had a little tummy ache in the morning and didn't want breakfast, then she had a slightly soft stool. Only about an hour after that she had diarrhea and shortly after that the horrible blood/hemoraging started. It was only 3 hours from when she had the first soft stool to when I had to rush her to the vet.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry I missed this post. I went from being afraid for Lady, to being relieved, to feeling simply joyful. Give that sweet little Lady a big hug from me and Haiku. She is one mighty little girl with a great mommy.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that Lady has been having problems, but thrilled that she is doing better now. I need to become more active.....


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I too am sorry your little sweetheart had to go through this....glad she recovered so well...give her gentle hugs from me....


----------

